# My truck vinyl



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

A contractors truck that's lifted with big tires reminds me of a young kid that still parties instead of being professional. I love trucks with big tires and yours is really cool but I agree with the others, it could reduce the amount of people that would call you.

Mike


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the help and suggestions! The pic isn't my actual truck, it was too dark to get one of mine. @ 5'6" it's tough enough loading it with my current suspension, couldn't imagine a taller truck!

























The phone and website will be going across the bed above the wheelwells, just have to clean it up a bit first. I'm line-xing the rockers from body line down, and new bumpers, along with black powdercoating the wheels.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

So do you make bears? or fish?




j/k man... that last iteration looks good to me:thumbsup:


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

3bar said:


> exactly.
> 
> i'd rather see a contractor pull up in a box van. then you know they mean business.


Def a regional thing then, because the only ones with anything besides a pickup around here is the occasional electrician and i think 2 plumbers. One of which drives around in a beater that leaks more oil than the US produces in a day. Everyone has big trucks. But when i say big im talking 3/4 or 1 ton 4x4. At most a level kit but no ones jacked up.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

I'm the bear, competition are the fish? :laughing:

I'm used to the big trucks. seems vans fit hvac, plumbers, and sparkies better.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> I'm the bear, competition are the fish? :laughing:
> 
> I'm used to the big trucks. seems vans fit hvac, plumbers, and sparkies better.


I see a bunch of guys with rigs like yours and i like em. i just sold a 2001 dodge lifted 4" and loading was a PITA. I dont think you will lose any work from having a big truck with business info on it. any advertising you can do gives you a chance at more work. It will also help with branding.

I had magnets on the p/u and always said these will get me no work. Thats not why i got them. Sure enough some lady flagged me down while driving to do some work and made a couple thousand.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

I like the one on the picture of your actual truck.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Truck is a serious NO.


The third set of lettering would be my choice. On ANOTHER truck!


----------



## SHI (Jul 7, 2009)

your truck is BAD ASS


----------

